# Festival Unique BBQ ideas



## buckscent

What are some items that can have a BBQ twist to them?  Such as BBQ nacho's we do.  I would think that having something different will get you into more festivals easier or at least have something different


----------



## fpnmf

ABTs!

  Craig


----------



## jirodriguez

Smoked turkey drumsticks are always a hit.... and they are cheap to buy!

Moink balls would be kind of fun as well.


----------



## roller

Wings


----------



## les3176

I bet smoked pizza would be a hit!!


----------



## SmokinAl

All of the above!


----------



## lexoutlaw

try pulled pork eggrolls....with a bbq sauce for dipping.......pretty awesome really....


----------



## eman

Moink balls on a stick. Pre make the moinks and intead of using tooth picks to hold the bacon use the 8 - 10" bamboo skewers . Put 3 on a skewer and leave a lil space between them. smoke em on the skewers sell 3 for whatever price you decide on. Serve w/ a small cup of sauce. Note: Make sure and soak the skewers over night.

 Can do the ABT's the same way if you make the cup type . Moinks are faster to prepare and easier to store untill cooking.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Smoked chicken salad. Most everyone enjoys a good cold chicken salad sandwich on a spring/summer day. I've perfected a recipe and people are saying I should sell it. Its definitely something I've never seen in my area. Having the smoked chicken in their gives it such a great and different taste. It would also be cheap and easily prepared in advance. Have fun at the festival.

Steve


----------



## shellbellc

Lexoutlaw said:


> try pulled pork eggrolls....with a bbq sauce for dipping.......pretty awesome really....


Actually the applebee's around here has pulled pork taco's they call them, but they use an egg roll wrapper, they fry that into a taco shape, then fill it with pulled pork and top with an asian slaw, they are really good actually, and I can't imagine how good they would be with smoked pulled pork!  I also think the turkey legs would be a hit at a festival.  They sell them down at Disney and all day long you see people walking around with these huge turkey drum sticks gnawing on them cave man style.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Buckscent,put some raw eggs on the smoker at 2258F and cook fro 2.5hrs.,then either sell Smoked eggs or smoked Egg devils or smoked chicken salad with the Eggs smoked too or...think outside the box. Meatloaf,Pastrami,Cabbrito(Goat)very good cooked slow!


----------



## heidir

One thing I've always looked for and never found, but make on my own smoker-grill at home is smoked adobo chicken wings - better than the buffalo-wings and even tastier than the deep-fried varieties!


----------



## ecto1

Pulled pork tacos, pulled pork pizza, and my favorite Chicken lollipops.


----------



## heidir

Chicken lollipops???


----------



## ecto1

Yea I will have to post some of my chicken lollipops when I get home.  You take chicken wings and cut and trim the wings to form lollipops.  Wrap in bacon and smoke and glaze.  Never last long when I make them.


----------



## ecto1

Chicken Lollipops they are great


----------



## heidir

Oh

My

Word...

Those look soooooooooooo good!!! My daughter, Brianna, hates chicken wings - but THIS well, she would love these... and I am a HUGE chicken wing lover myself...

Will give it a whirl... and thank you!!!!


----------

